# TT TDi fuel consumption virus



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Is it me, or is there a creeping virus of constant concern and the need to know how far a oil burning TT goes in the main Mk2 room.

I get this image in my mind they are all creeping along with all the Prius's and other tree hugging cars in lane 1 at 52.656 mph watching the DIS more than the road ahead.

Now fair play to them, ultimately they are not hurting anyone other than asthmatics, elderly, new borns etc, but surely there is something more to owning a sports coupe than constantly worrying about fuel economy, and now there appears to be a super virus emerging from the original infection..........certain members are modifying their TTs to go even further on a gallon of used chip fat......where will it all end?


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> Is it me, or is there a creeping virus of constant concern and the need to know how far a oil burning TT goes in the main Mk2 room.
> 
> I get this image in my mind they are all creeping along with all the Prius's and other tree hugging cars in lane 1 at 52.656 mph watching the DIS more than the road ahead.
> 
> Now fair play to them, ultimately they are not hurting anyone other than asthmatics, elderly, new borns etc, but surely there is something more to owning a sports coupe than constantly worrying about fuel economy, and now there appears to be a super virus emerging from the original infection..........certain members are modifying their TTs to go even further on a gallon of used chip fat......where will it all end?


+1 :lol:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Tend to agree. Not sure why one would buy a sports coupe and then expect brilliant mpg.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> ......where will it all end?


For the oil burners, probably about 100 miles further than I get in the TTS


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

Personally have nothing against diesel engines in general, we have a Touran 2.0 TDi with DSG and its an ideal engine for that sort of application. But if you want to poodle around at a constant 55 mph in search of 40+mpg why buy a TT in the first place?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I actually think there's equal discussion on mpg in both diesel and petrol most weeks, wether its a TTS, RS or TDi and tbh if you are buying any car these days it plays a big part in the decision making the same way buying a boiler to heat your home does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jonah said:


> I actually think there's equal discussion on mpg in both diesel and petrol most weeks, wether its a TTS, RS or TDi and tbh if you are buying any car these days it plays a big part in the decision making the same way buying a boiler to heat your home does.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not sure i agree tbh Jonah, many of the TT community just have them as week end cars and even as 2nd or 3rd vehicles. so not run in bad weather or conditions, wheras the boiler has to be fuel efficient as it is used daily summer or winter.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

To most the TT is a car to travel from A to B firstly and in the present financial environment fuel economy is vey important petrol or diesel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jonah said:


> To most the TT is a car to travel from A to B firstly and in the present financial environment fuel economy is vey important petrol or diesel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


today i filled the pickup up and tonight the van up, over £235 on diesel and havn't even looked at the passat or the mazda yet lol. if fuel is that prominent then they shouldn't drive a TT tbh.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > To most the TT is a car to travel from A to B firstly and in the present financial environment fuel economy is vey important petrol or diesel.
> ...


No mention of a TT


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

jonah said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Meowww!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

jonah said:


> I actually think there's equal discussion on mpg in both diesel and petrol most weeks, wether its a TTS, RS or TDi and tbh if you are buying any car these days it plays a big part in the decision making the same way buying a boiler to heat your home does.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I accept everybodys circumstances are different, but it appears to me that to many people get hang up by fuel economy, taking what is accepted as average mileage of 10K a year, the difference between 30mpg and 40mpg is approx £500 per year, it is a cost difference, but hardly the major factor that many people get stressed out on, just seems this whole diesel economy issue actually clouds some buyers judgement.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I actually think there's equal discussion on mpg in both diesel and petrol most weeks, wether its a TTS, RS or TDi and tbh if you are buying any car these days it plays a big part in the decision making the same way buying a boiler to heat your home does.
> ...


If you look at prices, there is usually a substantial premium for a diesel. Worth working out how many miles you'd have to do to make the diesel pay. And derv is dearer than petrol.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

@ Jonah, sold the TT due to requirments for another site service vehicle and a recession that just keeps on. will be getting another one when i get a spare 8k though.


----------

